

My new blog: combines Statistical Analysis with Pop Culture. Thoughts? - spxdcz
http://amorphousblog.com/

======
hegemonicon
You need a layout change - this looks more like a news aggregation site than a
blog. News sites are designed to lure you in with a grabbing headline. With
articles such as yours, you really need to put the text in front of me
immediately - the title alone isn't going to get me interested. Unless you
have a compelling reason to eschew the standard blog look, I'd stick with
that.

I'd also suggest moving the google ads to the far right of the page. They were
the first thing I saw and I was immediately annoyed by them.

As far as the content goes, you need a lot more explanation as to what sort of
analysis you're actually doing, and what the graphs mean. Many of your graphs
and charts are extremely cryptic, and they're frequently put at the end of the
post with nothing following them.

Furthermore, you've got the unfortunate combination of writing in a stilted,
scientific style (which really, you should never do) with posts that really
don't have much scientific content to them.

Overall I'd say you need to focus more on your actual writing and less on
everything else.

~~~
spxdcz
Great - thanks for the comments and insight; very useful.

------
kegart
Most of the articles aren't in depth enough compared to what my expectations
are from the title nor the blog name. I'd love to see you work your way up to
OK cupid style analytics, (though, they have better data than you).

Did like "Foxii" though :)

------
whimsy
If this ISN'T intended as "The Onion" meets "Stat Class" then you're doing
something wrong. If that IS the intent, you're spot on.

